# Polishing suggestions



## NPO (May 13, 2018)

Does anyone have any suggestions for what to polish these metal pieces with? They are obviously a different metal or something than the factory bumper. We use normal polishing stuff on the bumper just fine, but nothing has worked for us to keep the siren horns and the trim pieces from looking like this.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DrParasite (May 14, 2018)

i've never seen an ambulance siren that was chrome, or polish-able.  

I would contact the dealer and see what they use to make them all shiny prior to delivery.  We all know they make everything look nice and pretty, so they would probably be my first person to call.  And they would also be able to tell you if you can't make it shiny due to the particular metal.


----------



## NPO (May 14, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> i've never seen an ambulance siren that was chrome, or polish-able.
> 
> I would contact the dealer and see what they use to make them all shiny prior to delivery.  We all know they make everything look nice and pretty, so they would probably be my first person to call.  And they would also be able to tell you if you can't make it shiny due to the particular metal.


I've reached out to them to ask what metal it is, so I can find a proper solution. I'm just trying multiple avenues.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 15, 2018)

The siren horn is cast aluminum. http://www.hotrod.com/articles/0705ct-aluminum-polishing/


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2018)

Those are CPI products, you might contact them as well... http://www.getcpi.com/about-cpi/


----------



## hometownmedic5 (May 16, 2018)

Mothers mag and aluminum polish will do it, but you have to ask yourself if you aren’t taking things a bit far...


----------



## Kevinf (May 17, 2018)

Paint them.


----------

